# Which slingbow is the best on the market?



## JuantonSoup

Hey guys; I'm planning on buying a slingbow in the near future, and would like to know what my options are.

As far as I know, there are two slingbows that are being sold on the market right now:

1) Chief AJ's HFX
2) and Pathfinder School's Pocket Hunter

Are there any other pre-made slingbows being sold on the market that I don't know about?

If so, which one, out of the one listed, or otherwise, would you guys suggest? I will probably take the time to make my own slingbow in the future when I have more free time on my hands, but at the moment, I'm just looking to buy the best one on the market.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## cheese

do you want a wrist brace?


----------



## newconvert

some of the guys here make them, the first one you show is just a slingshot, the second is also just a sling shot with doodads, get a good slingshot and put your own attachments on, that commercial stuff is over priced


----------



## JuantonSoup

cheese said:


> some of the guys here make them, the first one you show is just a slingshot, the second is also just a sling shot with doodads, get a good slingshot and put your own attachments on, that commercial stuff is over priced


Yeah, I agree about the overpriced part.

I already own a Trumark FSX-2000. Are there any aftermarket attachments for that model? I'm basically looking to add: 1) a fishing reel, and 2) some sort of arrow holder (e.g. whisker biscuit, etc).


----------



## cheese

you could just buy a whisker biscuit and a fishung reel and attach it to the slingshot you have.


----------



## JuantonSoup

cheese said:


> you could just buy a whisker biscuit and a fishung reel and attach it to the slingshot you have.


The FSX-2000 has rotating prongs, so I'm not sure how attaching the whisker biscuit would work.

And what type of modification would I have to do to attach a fishing reel to the base?


----------



## cheese

JuantonSoup said:


> you could just buy a whisker biscuit and a fishung reel and attach it to the slingshot you have.


The FSX-2000 has rotating prongs, so I'm not sure how attaching the whisker biscuit would work.

And what type of modification would I have to do to attach a fishing reel to the base?
[/quote]
get a slingshot without rotating prongs.
for the fishing reel you could try something like this.


----------



## Bill Hays

Honestly, pretty much any slingshot will shoot arrows okay.
A simple piece of paracord suspended and tightened between the forks, with two double knots in it separated by 1/2 an inch, so the arrow won't slide side to side... and you're all set.
Of course you'll need to shorten your bands to about 6" active length first though.


----------



## newconvert

JuantonSoup said:


> some of the guys here make them, the first one you show is just a slingshot, the second is also just a sling shot with doodads, get a good slingshot and put your own attachments on, that commercial stuff is over priced


Yeah, I agree about the overpriced part.

I already own a Trumark FSX-2000. Are there any aftermarket attachments for that model? I'm basically looking to add: 1) a fishing reel, and 2) some sort of arrow holder (e.g. whisker biscuit, etc).
[/quote]if you go to the slingshot mods section you can find what you are looking for there


----------



## nutthrower

go look up "badass slingshots" that is if all ya want is to shoot arrows,

I take that back he has attachments for rock throwing too - his item is cool, great for hunting larger game but pricey


----------



## Rockape66

*Don't forget Perry's A+ Slingshots. His dirt simple attachment for arrow slinging is extremely elegant and effective.*


----------



## bclc4life

This guy has some good ideas on how to set up a slingbow.


----------



## StretchandEat

I'm ready for flipnout outs slingshot/sling bow combo to be released.. though I probably won't be able to afford it.. but if I start saving now maybe when it comes out I'll have enough saved to pay that unexpected bill the day before I planned on ordering it


----------



## bopaloobop

I'll go ahead and put in another vote for the slingbow options available on A+ Slingshots. Perry is a boss.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Flippin Out's version on the web site looks pretty thorough, but it's not in production yet it seems. If you can be a bit patient, a noted maker other than Flippin Out is going to produce them soon... he'll announce when it's ready.

I 2nd the motion for aplusslingshots.com's versions also and his arrow nocks especially made for slingshot pouches simplify things, called "ball nocks". I've made a couple out of aluminum rod stock on my lathe, since I can't get stuff from USA here in Ecuador without a hassle, and Perry's ball nock idea is great to insert in carbon or aluminum shafts in place of a standard nock fixture.

As I said, be a bit patient or get an A+ one, most of us have a whole drawer full of slingshots anyway so a couple sling bows won't hurt. A+'sone has a compensator built in to relieve stress on the arm and keep the frame perpendicular to the target. It's quite an invention and simple, light weight.

For the stout pull required to launch an arrow a reasonable distance and with good velocity more or less demands an arm brace of some sort...and a release...see A+ website for a very simple no moving parts release and set up.

Were it me, I'd just make one using a Marksman folding arm braced slingshot following Bill Hays' suggestion of a paracord arrow rest...this will get you into sling bows quite inexpensively but very effectively, less than $15 at Walmart or one of the other "marts". You will have to band the Marksman with 1 1/4 inch tapered to 1 inch or 7/8 inch TBG at least, likely more, depending on the arrow mass. Me? I don't have much interest in sling bows personally, but the sport of slingshot archery is popular to say the least. Bill Hays's suggestion above works, I tried it. The issue with any arrow rest is damage to the fletching, whisker biscuits are hades on fletching and the biscuits are expensive and wear out..the fibers break down.

Remember, a sling bow requires a decent pull not unlike a normal recurve bow to launch an arrow reasonably well. Holding a pouch with your fingers can be a challenge with that pull weight, hence a release aid is recommended. The nock of an ordinary arrow is fitted into a nylon or Dacron (preferably) cord that's attached to the bands. A second cord is for the release device...behind the nock cord.


----------

